# BZP - Bottom Reversal Signal



## Sakk (26 June 2008)

Placed a buy stop @ 24.52 limit 24.76 order on BZP, not filled as price gapped. 

ISLP was set for 23.10 if filled.

Thought I'd post the chart anyway.  Also placed another trade, got filled on NXY, I'll post the chart on separate thread.


----------

